# Pee



## BigBruce420 (Aug 31, 2006)

Alright, so I've heard that peeing on a plant gives it nutrients like fertlizer.  I have an outdoor plant, I've posted a bunch about it.  Yesterday I went out into my backyard and pissed around the plant (not on it) and then poored some water onto the soil to sort of dilute the pee.  I went out to check on her today, and she's definately gotten bigger, the leaves look much healthier and broader.  I'm just wondering, was it the piss, or is just because she's starting to get into flowering stage and so she's getting a lil bigger. Let me know what you guys think! Thanks!


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Aug 31, 2006)

lol....if youpre going to do the pee thing...dilute it in a gallon of water prior to delivering it to the roots.

The key component in human urine that makes it a good fertilizer is the amount of nitrogen in one's pee. Keep in mind, as a plant enters its final 2 weeks...nitrogen is a thing best kept to a minimum.

I'd imagine Hick would be the one to discuss this sort of thing with.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 31, 2006)

piss.  this aways appears.  well, humans have organs to cleanse the body of toxins like infections.........  and theres only 2 ways to normally leave the body.........  so if yer healthy, maybe this is helpful.  otherwise ya just infected yer plant


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Aug 31, 2006)

Nothing in human urine is going to 'infect' a plant.

It takes a seriously unhealthy individual to have urine toxic enough to have altered it's pH before such a thing like diluted pee is going stress a plant. 

What you call toxins...nature calls food.

Peeing for plants is safe...a bit on the 'don't tell your friends' side of things...its free...but also ultimately kicked to the curb for more balanced nutrient applications.


----------



## BigBruce420 (Aug 31, 2006)

So basically I shouldn't be running to my backyard everytime I need to releive myself. lol


----------



## Tonto (Aug 31, 2006)

LMAO

Of course I've head about it, but my indoor plant will probably not get pissed on.


----------



## HGB (Aug 31, 2006)

wont say piss wont work as i have seen it done many times... just not by me 

seems it wont kill a plant when diluted like *will *says, It's just the thought that has stoped me from try'n it 

alot of old western movies even show this.... gotta piss then water the corn

for me tho it's foxfarms all the way

I allways bring my own thx lol

grow on


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 31, 2006)

So will **** work the same as cow manure?  Ewwwww!!!

Sorry, lol...couldn't refuse.


----------



## HGB (Aug 31, 2006)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> So will **** work the same as cow manure?  Ewwwww!!!
> 
> Sorry, lol...couldn't refuse.



if ya have the trotts it might work faster than a log..... dont quote me on that tho tiss just a guess


----------



## JyDcoo181 (Aug 31, 2006)

lol.....is it goos to keep the plants seperate from one another?
how do i seperate the plants when there in the pot?


----------



## Tonto (Aug 31, 2006)

JyDcoo181 said:
			
		

> lol.....is it goos to keep the plants seperate from one another?
> how do i seperate the plants when there in the pot?


 
What are you asking here??

And woah there SmokinMom! Droppin a deuce on the ladies? Little Bukkake, eh?


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Sep 1, 2006)

If anyone is trying to give new meaning to the phrase...'this shit is the shit!'....dont!


----------



## HGB (Sep 1, 2006)

JyDcoo181 said:
			
		

> lol.....is it goos to keep the plants seperate from one another?
> how do i seperate the plants when there in the pot?



one plant per pot weather ya piss on them or not


----------



## astra007 (Sep 1, 2006)

oh boy will. ya opened a can 'o worms, my friend.  did you know that cannabis has several hundred diseases that its subceptable too.  now if you dilute the urine in a gallon of water then NO PROBLEM, go right ahead.

but pissin on yer plant?  undiluted?  why dont they use human manuer on crops?  mexico did on tomatoes several years back and shipped them north.  food and drug had a bird; **** fit.  why do humans have sewer plants?  how do the body toxins come out will?  how do all the drugs we humans use flush out of the body?  think about it will.


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Sep 1, 2006)

I have....toxic does not = poisoned...the toxicity of a healthy person's diluted urine is not going to bother MJ. Most toxins pass through us in a, thanks to the liver and kidneys...in a benign form.

And really...if a person's diluted pee has the ability to kill MJ....that person has a lot more to worry about than watering their plants!

I'd not do it for simple sake of not having any clue how much of what trace minerals and nitrogen is flowing out of me. 

I prefer precise approximations when it comes to applying nutes!


----------



## astra007 (Sep 1, 2006)

god man, what part of diluted pee - no problem, dont you understand?  but straight pee from the penis after a night on the town or when ya happen to have an acid stomach?  oh well, enough said.  tunnel vision applys here.


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Sep 1, 2006)

Acids in the stomach have little to do with pH buffered urine!

I've personally gone and done a thing in the past like...measure the acidity of my 5.5pH coffee prior to drinking a pot...and then tested my coffee pee's pH....7.0

A healthy individual's body buffers their pH to remain at a constant.

Are you sure....and I mean super sure...of the itmes when you figure folks are being narrow, stubborn, and or tunnel visioned....that maybe its....well...whats the common denominator each time you figure someone just doesn't have a clue?


----------



## astra007 (Sep 1, 2006)

i surrender; honest.  until next time my friend.  im tired from cropping off and a little bit -  uh.... maybe a whole bit body stoned from trimmin and lickin fingers.


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Sep 1, 2006)

Same here astra...I was doing a few different tasks in the grow...came out of the room and noticed its frig'n 3am.

Bleh...took the piss out of me it did.


----------



## sombro (Sep 1, 2006)

I like to pee in the waterbucket, it gives me a greater feeling of affinity with the plants (if that were possible) 

also as the flowering stage starts and my flowering ferts carry very little N, its a way of keeping up the nitrogen levels without adding a different nute. 

however i read somewhere that it takes longer for the roots to break down and absorb the N from urea, it's not a quick fix, more of a long term act of love!!


----------



## Hick (Sep 1, 2006)

> why dont they use human manuer on crops? mexico did on tomatoes several years back and shipped them north. food and drug had a bird; **** fit.


I actually read somewhere a few years bak, that "Earth Juice" products were derived from human waste. I was never able to discount it nor verify it. So I simply made a mental note to NEVER....buy EJ...
Though it seems an 'acceptable' practice in many countries, even on food crops. 
 Besides Nitrogen, Potassium, and Phosphorus, there are lots of other chemicals in Urine.

arsenic 0.137 mg/L
Arsenobetaine 0.069 mg/L
Dimethylarsinic acid 0.036 mg/L
selenium 0.059 mg/L
zinc 0.62 mg/L
sulfur
formaldehyde
salts such as sodium chloride
Urea
plant growth hormones such as auxins
other minerals...
organic matter

The salt in the urine may be a problem...I would also think that contents would vary, depending on diet. Meaning..I doubt that someone eating pizza Hut, Micky D's, Taco Hell, ect. and washing it down with sodas and/or beer would be the same quality as the vegetarian's urine. 

Liquid Gold: The Lore and Logic of Using Urine to Grow Plant

http://www.liquidgoldbook.com

Future Fertility
Transforming Human Waste Into Human Wealth
John Beeby, 1995, 164 pp.

http://www.bountifulgardens.org/shop/compost-fertility.html

This book points out there is actually more nutrients contained in a year's worth of urine, than contained in a year's worth of feces.

As compared to feces, Urine has the benefit of being relatively sterile, unless the person has an illness.* Also antibiotics and excess hormones are excreted through the urine* (makes you think about animal waste pollutants too, though composting, and soil life, do decompose these to some degree). We are all connected.


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Sep 1, 2006)

Right...

So who else is hungry for a good meal?


btw....theres something else in urine....well....only if the pee is belonging to someone that tokes everyday.

Now that is WEIRD....fertilizing MJ with traces of thc!


----------



## BigBruce420 (Sep 1, 2006)

Speaking of THC, i've heard bong water works too, although i've heard mixed reactions to that one.  The pee was just something i did a couple times, and never directly on the plant.  it seemed to give it a lil boost, so ill just leave it at that.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 1, 2006)

ok, we got human urine and diahrrea, and now bong water.  anything else?  how about cigarette smoke and a shot of alcohol, plus some wine.  anything else?


----------



## BigBruce420 (Sep 1, 2006)

i heard ashes are good, in midevil times ppl would burn down a forest and then start farms on that land cuz the ashes fertilized the land.


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 1, 2006)

i occasionaly vomit on my plants....   they respond best after taco bell and a few beers.


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Sep 1, 2006)

I imported my soil from Chernobyl.

I wanted that extra bit of something special for my grows.


----------



## BigBruce420 (Sep 2, 2006)

i hear if you microwave your seeds for a couple seconds, it gives that little bit of radiation and then when they grow into plants they get super huge, and sometimes the mutated radioactive plants will eat the other plants in your garden...and some animals too.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 2, 2006)

U.S. Customs does it all the time,  you been taking pointers?  thar tryin to kill us off   hehehe


----------



## sombro (Sep 2, 2006)

W ï l l said:
			
		

> Right...
> 
> So who else is hungry for a good meal?
> 
> ...


 



sounds like a recipe for mad weed disease.


----------



## BigBruce420 (Sep 2, 2006)

i'm always down to smoke maaaaad weed!!!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 2, 2006)

BigBruce420 said:
			
		

> i hear if you microwave your seeds for a couple seconds, it gives that little bit of radiation and then when they grow into plants they...


Die. If microwaves touch a seed, the seed is dead as hell. It won't grow into anything.

Hhahaahaha, great urban myth you found.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 2, 2006)

ah, this is the "**" thread stoneybud.  like if you feed yer plant O.J. they will come out with orange flavored buds.  hehehe


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 2, 2006)

astra007 said:
			
		

> ah, this is the "**" thread stoneybud. like if you feed yer plant O.J. they will come out with orange flavored buds. hehehe


Man, now you've given me all kinds of new ideas.

I put some in a taco and now the bud all smells like Mexican Food.

I put some in a mackeral and now my bud all tastes like sushi!

My girlfriend put some...no, I'm not going there! Hhahaahahahahaaha

I crack me up!!!!!


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 2, 2006)

LMAO, I think that pissing in your plants is for one grotesque. Wouldn't the ammonia kill them?


----------



## BigBruce420 (Sep 2, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Die. If microwaves touch a seed, the seed is dead as hell. It won't grow into anything.
> 
> Hhahaahaha, great urban myth you found.


 

LOL actually I didn't find that one, I just made it up!!


----------



## astra007 (Sep 2, 2006)

*happy 1500th - Stoney Bud.*



                       And on the ** thread............   hehehe


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Sep 2, 2006)

Did Stoney pass another stone in his pee?


----------



## astra007 (Sep 2, 2006)

what cha think mate?  peach pit or cherry pit?  we got to get him in chat again - time fer a roast???????????   hehehe


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 2, 2006)

Will, I'm starting to think you and astra are related...

You both seem so similar...

Hhahaahahaa


----------



## Spanishfly (Sep 6, 2006)

People have used their own and animal waste to fertilise crops ever since farming began.  But it MUST be well rotted.Before chemical ferts and bathroom plumbing were readily available, every cottage had a dung heap.  Shit was piled on this, then it was covered and left to rot for a year, before being dug into the fields.


----------

